# group id systemweit ändern (nfs)

## Pamino

Hallo.

Soweit ich weiß ist die einzige Möglichkeit r/w Rechte für nfs zu kontrollieren das Synchronisieren der Group/User IDs.

Stimmt das wirklich!? Gibt es keine alternative für Linux?!

Wenn ja, dann helft mir doch bitte wie ich Nutzer und Gruppen ids NACHTRÄGLICH systemweit ändern kann!

Und was bedeutet eigendlich das x in /etc/group? Scheints nicht auf jedem system zu geben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> audio::18:pamino,mpd
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> audio:x:1006:pamino
> 
> 

 

----------

## Raze

usermod -u 4711 benutzer

groupmod -g 1147 gruppe

Zur Sicherheit

```

cd /

find . -uid alt 

```

um zu kontrollieren, ob da Dateien mit der alten UID / GID rumliegen.

Wenn das der Fall ist hinter das find commando folgendes anhängen:

```
 | xargs -i chown benutzer.gruppe {} 
```

Aber was hat das alles mit nfs zu tun? Beschreib dein Problem doch mal konkret ..

----------

## Pamino

Rechner 1: user pamino id: 1006 (Nfs server)

Rechner 2: user pamino id: 16

Letzterer hat auf Grund der abweichenden Id keine rechte, da obwohl exportiertes verzeichnis pamino gehört ...

Ausserdem kann jeder honk machen was er will wenn er nur die richtige ID hat ... find ich etwas unangemessen  :Very Happy: 

Kann man da was mit ldap machen?

----------

## Raze

NFSv4 kannst du auch verschlüsseln, aber ich vermute fast der Aufwand ist zu hoch.

Mit ldap habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber Samba bietet Authentifizierung an, was, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch ziemlich simpel umzusetzen war.

----------

